# Are your "Eyes On The Hive"?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Some of you might find this interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ0qDzZDxIk&feature=youtu.be

or:
http://tinyurl.com/jqyhzos


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Meh. Not gonna help the bees at all. It's a clever way to squeeze some money out of the good hearted save the bees movement.. At least the ones that just want to set it and forget it. 
I'd much rather watch the actual hive than stare, yet more, at a computer screen.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Buy that, plop it in front of your Flow hive, and still be astonished that your bees are dead in November even with all the "care" you gave them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, but Peter Loring Borst is in the infomercial.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

All the guys pushing beehive stuff now have accents indistinguishable from the Flow Hive guy too... At least to me. I thought it was the same guy.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BTW, what language is being spoken? "Woahks"


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it's Swindlsh, Barry.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Some of you might find this interesting.
> ]


What do you think Mark are they on tract or just fishing for cash? Peter Loring Borst ... is he your idol?


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

It's official. Too many software designers in this world.


----------



## pink bee man (Feb 24, 2015)

Checked out a friend that had 2 hives going good but things happen done went missing then laying worker happend then a bunch of robbers hit it that was a double wammie / second one l think the virrollas got in it and it got pillaged 2 ,well I guess he's got a good start up 4 next year . OB hive is loaded bees were dancing just last week . Had one lay out some drones ,ain't got time 4 them lol .Pink b man


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

What I think?

Put down the pie, get your fat butt off the couch, and go look at your bees.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

The language is definitely Wampanoag, the colloquial language where wampum is exchanged.

Give it time and hive monitors will be standard beekeeping tools.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I got the package deal, flow hive thrown in at half price with the camera!


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

larryh said:


> It's official. Too many software designers in this world.


I've got some gizmos that were made to help figure out odd angles and roofs....then I learned how to properly use a two foot square. Just an analogy.


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> Put down the pie,...


Mmmmmm... Pie.....


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

If you have 1 hive that is not near your home it may be interesting. But if you have more than one hive....?

I would find it more appealing to have an affordable fine tuned hive weight monitor/graph to help me learn the bee cycles in my micro environment.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Sunday Farmer said:


> I've got some gizmos that were made to help figure out odd angles and roofs....then I learned how to properly use a two foot square. Just an analogy.


Can you do a valley jack rafter?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sure, just the reverse of a hip ridge rafter. A speed square or framing square is all you need. I did get the app FractionPlus but haven't used it yet. Someday it will come in handy.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Acebird said:


> Can you do a valley jack rafter?


Yes. I've cut in/put up dormers. The reason for that comment though is we can all make new gizmos to try to do a task that we could do ourselves if we would get off our buts, stop eating pie (haha! Michael) and learn/do the task. And hence my response to larryh agreeing with his comment. You can't algorithm/video cast your way out of checking for mites, disease, failing queens, etc. My master calculator is super handy and will lay out each and every jack rafter I need. But at the end of it all I've got to put a square in my hands and get on the roof.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Technology is all about doing the same thing faster. I don't think you are going to find a framing square where they build manufactured homes or pre engineered homes. It is not a question of can it be done. It is an era where the technology is so old no one uses it anymore because there is a faster, easier way. BTW I wouldn't be without my framing square. I have about 3 of them so I don't have to remember where I put it last.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

Interesting idea but I have some reservations:

Technology is good to automate repetitive tasks. IMHO it should not be used to replace my knowledge of what is happening at my hives and the meaning of what is happening. I suspect this will be used by many to replace learning how to keep bees - or - I am just an old man shaking my cane.

Hive theft, while not common, is not unheard of. 
I am supposed to spend money to put a camera and computer at a remote yard and expect it to not "disappear"?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Dabbler said:


> Hive theft, while not common, is not unheard of.
> I am supposed to spend money to put a camera and computer at a remote yard and expect it to not "disappear"?


The camera system has to have some form of self protection such that the perpetrator will get caught in the attempt to steal or dismantle the camera. The cost of the system has to be far less then the potential theft. For instance if you had 1000 hives and you could protect them for a dollar a hive would you consider it? 50 cents per hive, 25, 10 ... Cameras are not new, what is new is the relative costs of such a system.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dabbler said:


> Hive theft, while not common, is not unheard of.
> I am supposed to spend money to put a camera and computer at a remote yard and expect it to not "disappear"?


I guess if you are someone who would put your equipment at risk by putting the camera in a remote location, rather than in your own back yard, as illustrated in the video, you get what you deserve.


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

Acebird said:


> Can you do a valley jack rafter?


Yup , and I don't even need the big square - though the angles come out a tiny bit closer than when I use the speed square . Can you design , build , and install a scissor truss ? 
<<OK , that might not be fair , I've been in building trades for 40+ years .>>


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

I didn't look at their prices , but I can do the same or very similar monitoring for 4 hives with an old desktop computer , a Q-see 4 channel card and 4 cheap surveillance cams for a couple hundred bucks . I can even set it up so that the cams can be monitored by any computer in your home network - or even over the internet with the proper FREE software .


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

sqkcrk said:


> I guess if you are someone who would put your equipment at risk by putting the camera in a remote location, rather than in your own back yard, as illustrated in the video, you get what you deserve.


If the hive is in my backyard I can readily walk there and look for myself. 
The utility would come from monitoring remote yards. But until the cost/risk factor is addressed, I just don't see the practicality. It is definitely a neat system, but just not practical - for me anyway.


----------

